# Old paint Overspray on plastic wheel arch removal



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

On a friends car he has had some work done previously once I've shifted the grime from wheel arches it has some very old overspray on Matt plastic (black).

I've tried G101 with aggressive brushes - took some off but not all, tried a small test area of white spirit but even with washing off immediate has left slight white staining/residue.

Clay didn't seem to shift it either.

Any thoughts ? - I'm thinking washing up sponge/scouring pad (plastic)' and hit it with an aggressive paste e.g. Cif 

Due to position of the trim it's a nightmare to remove so ideally want to do it in situ

Any thoughts?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Glaschu (Sep 16, 2012)

Brake fluid :thumb:

assuming it's black plastic and not painted :lol:


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

Yes plain black (smooth surfaced) plastic.

Re Brake fluid - just wipe on / off ?


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

I'd be tempted to clean what you can and hit it with a can of satin black paint.


----------



## Glaschu (Sep 16, 2012)

packard said:


> Yes plain black (smooth surfaced) plastic.
> 
> Re Brake fluid - just wipe on / off ?


Yup, test it on an inconspicuous bit first though, just to be on the safe side....


----------



## Glaschu (Sep 16, 2012)

Double post.


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

Glaschu said:


> Double post.


Thanks I did try a search and didn't find anything specific' if you could offer me the original post as a link I would be grateful


----------



## Glaschu (Sep 16, 2012)

packard said:


> Thanks I did try a search and didn't find anything specific' if you could offer me the original post as a link I would be grateful


By "Double Post" I meant that my previous post had appeared twice


----------

